# an odd question?



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been going through the regs and I can't find what I'm looking for. Maybe someone here can help me. My question is: Can I use a bow during the muzzleloader hunt if I purchase a muzzleloader tag?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Which state? I'm pretty sure youd need to hunt with a muzzy. Not that using your bow would give you any advantage at all- its just that the muzzy tag is a designated as a "muzzleloader" tag, not "any legal weapon" like during the rifle hunt. I could be wrong though.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Utah. I work for Ute Fish and Wildlife and had someone ask me that question the other day. I didnt have an answer for them but I told them I'd find out. I just can't find anything in the regs, State nor Tribal, that says someone can't. But nothing that says that they can either. I'm probably going to call the DNR on monday.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can't. The only time that you can use a bow is in the archery and any weapon hunt which is the general season. Muzzle loader season is only for smoke poles.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Archery equipment
> Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-11
> *Archery equipment may be used during any big game hunt except the muzzleloader hunt.* To hunt big game with archery equipment, your equipment must meet all of the following requirements:


Right there in the proclamation.

You guys just gotta learn to read with your eyes open.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Tried to read it.........just didn't have enough pictures.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)




----------

